# Klapperndes Seitenteil 750D



## Lightsabbler (29. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten auch das 750D bestellt und bin von der Qualität alles andere als zufrieden.
Das Plexiglas-Seitenteil ist anscheinend minimal verbogen und lässt sich kaum vernünftig anschrauben, nur mit viel Druck und kraft hält sie fest. 
In diesem Zustand überträgt die Wand alle erdenklichen Erschütterungen sobald sie fest verschraubt ist. Sobald die Festplatte arbeitet oder ich etwas intensiver tippe hört man es.
Um diesem Mangel zu entgehen habe ich die Wand etwas lockerer verschraubt, so dass die Schrauben fast kein Druck ausüben und sie einfach nur locker am Gehäuse hängt. Für den Preis ist das alles andere als wünschenswert.

Leider habe ich nur dieses eine Gehäuse und keinen Ersatz, daher ist es mir nicht möglich das Gehäuse zurück zu schicken und ich muss wohl oder übel mit der Qualität leben.
Ob es nun ein Montagsmodell war oder der Lieferer Mist baute, ich bin echt enttäuscht und gleichzeitig überrascht wie gut doch mein altes 30 Euro Gehäuse verarbeitet war.


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Qualitätsmangel: Corsair 900D - Verbogene Seitenteile*

Hi Lightsabbler,

ich habe als mein persönliches Gehäuse auch das 750D und kann die von dir beschriebenen Probleme überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Wodurch nun das Seitenteil minimal verbogen wurde, lässt sich aus der Ferne auch nicht feststellen. So könnte dies von der Handhabung gekommen sein oder aber es ist beim Versand bereits passiert. Wie dem auch sei, gerne tauschen wir das Seitenteil für dich im Rahmen der Produktgarantie aus. Hierfür bitte ich dich ein Ticket in unserem Kundenportal zu eröffnen.

Grüße


----------



## Lightsabbler (30. Januar 2015)

Huch, ich hatte doch gar keinen neuen Thread erstellt?
Ich dachte ich hätte auf einen bereits bestehenden Beitrag geantwortet. *grübel*

Die Handhabung kann ich eigentlich nur mit vorsichtig und gewissenhaft beschreiben.
Aber wie dem auch sei, ich habe mich im Kundenportal registriert und frage mich gerade ob ich das Ticket in Englisch verfassen sollte oder die Jungs hinter den Support-Schirmen auch der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind?

Vielen dank für die schnelle Reaktion auf mein Problemchen.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Januar 2015)

Es wurde in einen eigenen verfrachtet, da der andere Thread sich auf das 900D bezog. Kein Thema.

Du kannst deine Supportanfrage in Deutsch oder Englisch stellen. Dies ist gar kein Problem. Sobald du das Ticket, bzw. die Nummer hast, kannst du es auch gerne hier posten. Ich helfe dann bei der Bearbeitung.

Grüße


----------



## Lightsabbler (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

leider hatte ich die letzten Tage sehr viel um die Ohren.. deswegen melde ich mich jetzt erst.

Ich habe das Ticket soeben erstellt und hoffe dass dort alles korrekt verlaufen ist. Ehrlich gesagt verfasse ich selten solche Tickets. 
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für diesen grandiosen Support!

Ticket Nummer:  6581089

Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2015)

Ticket ist angekommen und bearbeitet. Einziges Problem ist, dass wir im Moment keinen Bestand haben. Die Lieferung wird zum 23.2. erwartet. Sobald diese bei uns eingetroffen ist, bekommst d Informationen zum Versand und Tracking via Email. Das defekte Seitenteil brauchst du natürlich nicht zurückschicken.

Grüße


----------



## Lightsabbler (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo Bluebeard,

ich habe gerade schon die Mails gelesen und bin hin und weg!
Vielen Dank für diesen grandiosen Support!  Bin grad echt begeistert weil man so etwas eher selten erlebt. 


Ich werde euch auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen 


Gruß


----------



## Lightsabbler (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

heute hat mich euer Paket erreicht. Voller Vorfreude nahm ich es dem Postboten vorsichtig aus der Hand, stellte es vorsichtig an die Wand und unterschrieb.

Ich habe mir den Karton dann etwas genauer angesehen und mich gewundert wieso er überall leichte Spuren von Krafteinwirkungen zu erkennen war.
Nun ja, ich habe dann den Karton geöffnet und nun weiß ich nicht genau ob ich eher lachen oder weinen soll. Was da ankam war vermutlich in seinem ursprünglichen Zustand das Seitenteil zu meinem Gehäuse,
aber so verbogen ist ja nicht mal das von mir bemängelte Seitenteil. *kopfschüttel*

Hier ein paar Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Corsair solche Ware an den Kunden verschickt.. das entwickelt sich echt zu einer nie endenden Geschichte.


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Februar 2015)

Kann mal vorkommen wenn bei der Lieferung schwere Pakete auf anderen landen. Das wir das Seitenteil so nicht verschickt haben, kann man sich ja denken. Hoff ich zumindest. 

Ich beantrage gleich ein Neues für dich und hoffe sehr, dass dieses in einem guten Zustand bei dir eintrifft. Entsorge das krumme Teil oder nutze die Scheibe für Gravur-Versuche, bzw. nutze es als Ersatz. Alles halb so schlimm.


----------



## Lightsabbler (26. März 2015)

Hallo Bluebeard,

habe jetzt genau einen Monat gewartet und bisher kam immer noch kein  neues Seitenteil an.
Leider habe ich auf der Corsair-Support Seite keine Tracker-Nummer in Erfahrung bringen können um selbst nachzuschauen.

Könntest du mal nachschauen wo das Paket geblieben ist?


Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (27. März 2015)

Hi Lightsabbler,

hab mir dein Ticket gerade angeschaut und tatsächlich ist noch nichts verschickt worden. Schlechte Neuigkeiten kommen noch hinzu. Wir werden in unserem EU-Lager erst zu Ende April/Anfang Mai wieder welche hereinbekommen. Ich hoffe du kannst es bis dahin noch aushalten. Ansonsten melde dich bitte über dein Ticket und wir schauen nach einer anderen Lösung!

Grüße


----------



## Lightsabbler (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo Bluebeard,

das Seitenteil kam vor ein paar Tagen an, hatte aber bisher nicht die Zeit es auszupacken und habe es vorsichtig weggestellt.
Nun, nachdem ich es öffnete musste ich leider feststellen dass das Plexiglas zersprungen und das Seitenteil sehr verbogen war.

Da es sehr dünnes Metal ist und dementsprechend nicht gerade resistent gegen äußere Umstände würde ich fast behaupten
dass der sehr schmale Karton nicht ausreichend ist. Zwar befindet sich Luftpolsterfolie in dem Karton aber allem Anschein 
nach nützt sie bei der rohen Gewalt der DHL-Mitarbeiter rein gar nichts.

Fazit: Nach Monaten klappert das Seitenteil immer noch.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2015)

Magst du bitte ein Bild von dem ganzen machen und im Ticket mit hochladen? Da wäre ich dir sehr dankbar für. Wir senden dann umgehend ein Neues raus. Ärgerlich.


----------

